# Tren and....?



## hugol (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello guys!
Can anyone give an advice for a cycle with tren please!!!


----------



## dirtydogs (Apr 16, 2016)

Test...and proviron...?


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 16, 2016)

Test, but tren works good with tren, tren and more tren.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 16, 2016)

OP, talk a bit about your prior experience with AAS - other cycles and your results.

For this cycle, talk a bit about what you're looking to accomplish.

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## hugol (Apr 16, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> OP, talk a bit about your prior experience with AAS - other cycles and your results.
> 
> For this cycle, talk a bit about what you're looking to accomplish.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply! !
I m not a vétéran but not a novice aswell! !
I m 41 1.82 m and 97 kl !  Body fat around 18 % 
My goal is to gain lean mass  And reduce  my  bodyfat ! Of course with a  good diet!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 16, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> OP, talk a bit about your prior experience with AAS - other cycles and your results.
> 
> For this cycle, talk a bit about what you're looking to accomplish.
> 
> ...



I should've said this honestly.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 16, 2016)

Booze.  Mostly just booze.  Unless you want to live and have results in which case Test and Mast.  And Chicken.  And old school Rips.  Rips, Mast, Chicken.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 17, 2016)

hugol said:


> Thanks for the reply! !
> I m not a vétéran but not a novice aswell! !
> I m 41 1.82 m and 97 kl !  Body fat around 18 %
> My goal is to gain lean mass  And reduce  my  bodyfat ! Of course with a  good diet!!



All worthwhile goals, Mate. You run Tren before or would this be yer first go round? What was yer last cycle and how long ago did you come off?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 17, 2016)

Spongy said:


> Booze.  Mostly just booze.  Unless you want to live and have results in which case Test and Mast.  And Chicken.  And old school Rips.  Rips, Mast, Chicken.



and jumbo shrimp son


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 17, 2016)

I've always loved tren, drol and test.  Mast is always good too.


----------



## dirtydogs (Apr 18, 2016)

Something I heard a while ago: "test + DHT + 19NOR = the perfect cycle...you just pick your compound based on goals"


I am about to do tren/test/mast...haven't tried it yet but I hear great things. Probably do an oral kicker in the front and then on the back side as well


----------



## TwinPeaks (Apr 20, 2016)

trenover + mast + test these work fine for me.


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 20, 2016)

Op
you still haven't laid out your cycle experience how many you have done
nor the compounds u have used Or 
ur last cycle.


----------



## hugol (Apr 23, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> All worthwhile goals, Mate. You run Tren before or would this be yer first go round? What was yer last cycle and how long ago did you come off?



It's my second with tren! The last one I run 12 weeks test tren ,and winny for the last 6 weeks! I finished end of january.


----------



## hugol (Apr 23, 2016)

GreatGunz said:


> Op
> you still haven't laid out your cycle experience how many you have done
> nor the compounds u have used Or
> ur last cycle.



My last was tren test and winny for the last 6 weeks


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 23, 2016)

OK, Mate. Know that for a recomp (or anything else physique related for that matter) its your diet that will ultimately determine your success. We'll get to that.

As per a recomp stack, the Bros have given you some good advice IMO: Test / Tren / Mast is a classic example of compounds working together in a synergistic way towards a common goal.

On dosing, some find they do better with less Test and more Tren - that it helps to control Tren sides like insomnia, night sweats & agro. You'll have to judge based on your own experience here but what I might do if I were in your place: 400 Mg Test E (this usually takes me into the 1800-1900 ng/dL range - plenty high if you're also running Tren), 400 Mg Tren E (I'm favoring long esters here since you've already run Tren and as such know a bit about how yer body reacts to it so lets go with less pinning) and 475 Mg Mast E. 

Why these doses? From a compound perspective, the 400 Test E and Tren E is more than enough to aid your strength gains & recovery, and the Tren E at that dose is adequate for enhanced nutrient partitioning - good for us since we're recomping. Why the Mast E at 475 Mg? Mast is a mild compound which adds a bit of strength / focus and overall sense of well being (good to counteract any agro you might get from the Tren) so running at 475 Mg is a moderate dose which should bring about some vascularity when you lean out and add a nice sheen to your overall physique plus shouldn't exacerbate any sides (some blokes find Mast is hard on the hairline). 

For practical purposes, if your Tren E & Mast E are 200 Mg and yer Test E is 250 Mg, this amount of oil will fill your 3 Ml syringe 

Cheers.

- Savage


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 23, 2016)

Now lets talk diet, Whats your TDEE and tell us a bit about your training: frequency and nature.


----------



## hugol (May 4, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> OK, Mate. Know that for a recomp (or anything else physique related for that matter) its your diet that will ultimately determine your success. We'll get to that.
> 
> As per a recomp stack, the Bros have given you some good advice IMO: Test / Tren / Mast is a classic example of compounds working together in a synergistic way towards a common goal.
> 
> ...



Tren eod? And what about test and mast? ?  Hcg during or after? Wich quantities?


----------



## hugol (May 4, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Now lets talk diet, Whats your TDEE and tell us a bit about your training: frequency and nature.



Tdee?? Sorry!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 4, 2016)

hugol said:


> Tren eod? And what about test and mast? ?  Hcg during or after? Wich quantities?



With Tren E you can split yer dose of 400 Mg into two pins per week.

I would run HCG throughout. 250 IU 2x per week.

TDEE = Total Daily Energy Expenditure. Go HERE for a calculator to help get an estimate of yers.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 4, 2016)

How about I come over and jab you with the tren too.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 5, 2016)

Tes 
Mast 
Tren


----------



## gh0st (May 5, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> Tes
> Mast
> Tren



THIS^
Tren, Test and an oral such as var or drol can be good as well!
Like others have said tho depends on your cycle history. I wouldnt recommend tren if you only have a few cycles under your belt. Tren should be like one of the last compounds to try. because its the strongest!


----------



## hugol (May 5, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> With Tren E you can split yer dose of 400 Mg into two pins per week.
> 
> I would run HCG throughout. 250 IU 2x per week.
> 
> TDEE = Total Daily Energy Expenditure. Go HERE for a calculator to help get an estimate of yers.



What about test and mast??


----------



## hugol (May 6, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Now lets talk diet, Whats your TDEE and tell us a bit about your training: frequency and nature.


1998 for basal metabolic rate and 4319 total energy Expenditure! 
Normaly I train 5 times a  week . Monday to friday! I try to train heavy and intense! Thanks !!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 7, 2016)

hugol said:


> What about test and mast??



U can pin them all 2x weekly if ur running long esters.


----------



## hugol (May 8, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> U can pin them all 2x weekly if ur running long esters.



Cut Stack

Stealth Gear 50% 
Manufacturer: Stealth Gear
Substance: tren a, test prop, masteron
Pack: 10 ml vial (150 mg/ml)
What do you think about this? ? From Euroking.com
Thank you!!


----------



## gh0st (May 10, 2016)

hugol said:


> Cut Stack
> 
> Stealth Gear 50%
> Manufacturer: Stealth Gear
> ...



I think you need to find a better source!
Not to be aa d1ck...but guys dont really like these types of questions...its sort of like source checking. But EuroKing? c'mon man! There are a ton of way better sources out there. NEver order from a source who has a web page! Esp if you have to give your info via the webpage. I mean dont get me wrong there are some labels like pharmcon who have websites...but its just to display there products. Not to place orders.

Short version..what do i think about it? ITs crap!


----------

